# Photo storage envelopes



## poynterphoto (Mar 14, 2007)

I would like to find a place that sell the little photo envelopes that prints typically come in when you have 4x6s developed.  Just plain white or even some that can be custom printed for my studio.

Any suggestions on where I can find these?

Thanks in advance,
Mike
Mike Poynter Photography


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 14, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, Mike.

I have been meaning to ask this as well.  I guess I could use a similar sized envelope from Stables etc....but actual photo envelopes would be better.


----------



## poynterphoto (Mar 14, 2007)

I thought about the whole Staples, ect thing but I want it to look more professional since image means a lot in the wedding photography business.

Thanks for the welcome.


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 14, 2007)

> image means a lot in the wedding photography business.


It certainly does.  I'd be interested to know how much the envelopes are...and maybe what it would cost to have them custom printed with my name/company/logo etc.  That would really look professional.

I guess  you could run the envelopes through your printer as well.


----------



## dewey (Mar 14, 2007)

http://www.minilab.com/

Not sure if they deliver to the great white north?


----------



## poynterphoto (Mar 19, 2007)

Thanks Dewey.  That is very helpful.


----------

